# eqsl.cc

## YL3GP

!  .    ,     .    .          -You have a cookie problem. This is usually caused by a firewall program such as Noron Internet Security, ZOneALARM, Windows XP SP2 and many others.

Usually all that is requird to fix it is to define eQSL.CC as a trusted site.

73, Rich
W3ZJ
Support Volunteer

At 03:15 02-Apr-2006 you wrote: 
Ihave problems in my personal page. I don't open folder in page.wrote:Cecurity Timeout  Please Log In again.But this not help/(Please do not delete or change this [TRACKID=EQWCN459657P] so we can track our conversation!) .         IP    .     .73

----------


## ES4MM

!  :Exclamation:    ,...         IP    .     ...
     ? 8O

----------


## ES4MM

> ....   ...


!  :Exclamation:  
     !..   .   - .
 ,..    .
     W3ZJ    ?
    ?  !

----------


## K6VHF

LZ1OT  ...  100 !  ?      ....  :Crazy:  
-----
 .  ..... !

----------


## YL3GP

-A security timeout indicates that one of you cokies changed value which is very strange. I just logged on to your account with no problems. Have you tried this again?

73, Rich
W3ZJ
Support Volunteer

At 10:45 05-Apr-2006 you wrote: 
I have problems in my personal page. I don't open folder in page.wrote:Cecurity Timeout  Please Log In again.But this not help.I am using some computers, some OS., some IP- adresses,but  my page not work.My password is 011856  yl3ggp. Please help(Please do not delete or change this [TRACKID=EQINM471538H] so we can track our conversation!)

----------


## K6VHF

> 4l1fp
> 
>    LZ1OT  ...  100 !  ?      ....
> 
> 
> to 4L1FP:      ,   !
> ....     .   LZ1OT,    ?


,  !

----------


## LZ1VB

?
  LZ1OT,       .

----------


## SapovSergey

.    QSL.
   .    ur5eqf.
  eqsl.cc.    ?
  ?
   QSL        ,
 16.23  16.24.     ?

----------

SapovSergey

----------


## SapovSergey

.
  QSL   UR5EQF 

*RX3FU You WKD with UE55VL . 14.12.2014 12:03*
  .    15.12.2014   04:03.
      .     .
RX3FU    .
    ?

----------

ua3lls

----------


## ua3lls

*US-E-12*,        QSL!  eQSL Reader       ,     ....

----------


## serge22

:  404    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## US-E-12

> ,   .



*eQSLDowloader-2.0.0.4*

----------

serge22

----------


## US-E-12

-    " "   .

*eQSLDowloader-2.0.0.5*

----------

ew6dm

----------


## UR5ENL

1891%.

----------


## F4EQE

> eQSLDowloader-2.0.0.5


   ,      .

----------


## US-E-12

> ,


 
VirusTotal     68

----------


## US-E-12

eQSL  ,     .

----------


## F4EQE

> 


 AVG ,       .

----------

ua3lls

----------


## tsvet

! 
      eqsl.cc (..         ),      .      ""         .

----------


## US-E-12

> 404


http://ur1004swl.ucoz.ru/index/eqsl_downloader/0-41

----------


## ozforester

,    : https://www.eqsl.cc/QSLCard/Privacy.cfm

----------


## RA1QX

> -      ? (    adi      Grid Square)


       (RST)    
.      SOTA



        RDA, QRA-locator   
.

    QSO     
eqsl.cc.
  .    .

----------

UB3ATI

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## UB3ATI

,     (     ) ?

----------


## serge22

.
-  UR5EQF   qsl-  eQSL   MFSK (FT4).
       eQSL     UR5EQF.
  ?

----------


## R2OM

.
  -   . 
   "   WSJT-X",   .    .

 adi  9 . 6  (  4G WiFi Modem,  2)

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## R2ANG

, eqsl    .

----------

R2ANG

----------


## R2OM

.

----------


## R2OM

LogHX



 .

  eQSL.cc

----------


## R2ANG

,  ,   .

----------

